
Article: How I rediscovered Paris thanks to this new app - juliettegotack
https://medium.com/@MarionLy/how-i-rediscovered-paris-thanks-to-this-new-app-d61699363955#.wgnsugwce
======
juliettegotack
Tack is a wonderful way to feel like a local in a city, anywhere around the
world !

------
davidbellaiche
Nice! Will be very useful for my next trip in Paris!

